# Mehrere javascripte in der homepage



## camman (16. Feb 2005)

Hallo

habe in meine homepage 3 javascripte eingebaut, ein maustrailer, ein vertikalen textscroller, und ein ticker in der mitte der homepage, leider funktioniert der ticker nicht und ich weiss als neuling nicht mehr weiter, gibt es vielleicht eine max anzahl für scripte pro seite? was ist , wenn ich 4 oder 5 javascripte einbinden möchte? schon jetzt fällt mir auf das der maustrailer nicht mehr flüssig läuft wenn 2 scripte am laufen sind kann mir jemand helfen? habe es mit frontpage 2003 und winxpsp2 gestaltet.  die url der homepage ist http://www.ustavideo.de  Danke

mfg
camman


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Feb 2005)

Java != Javascript


----------



## bambi (16. Feb 2005)

also eine maximale anzahl oder so gibts da eigentlich nicht. da wirds wohl probleme mit diesem einen javaskript geben.

wenn du da irgendwie nicht weiterkommst, dann poste doch mal den entsp. code - mag mich da jetzt auch nicht durch die ganze seite quaelen...  :noe:


----------



## camman (16. Feb 2005)

Hallo Hier ist der code der nicht funktioniert


```
<body onload="if (document.all||document.layers){regenerate2();update()}">
<table border="0" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="3" width="100%">
<tr>
<td align="left" width="20%" height="70">

<style>
<!--
#tickertape{position:relative;layer-background-color:black;width:400;height:12;}
#subtickertape{background-color:black;position:absolute;border: 1px solid black;width:400;height:12;}
.subtickertapefont{font:bold 12px Verdana;text-decoration:none;color:white;}
.subtickertapefont a{color:white;text-decoration:none;}
-->
</style>


<div id="tickertape">
<div id="subtickertape" class="subtickertapefont">Initializing...</div>
</div>

<script language="JavaScript1.2">

var speed=4500
var news=new Array()
news[0]="<p align=center>[url='http://www.javarea.de']<FONT color=dodgerblue>  { Java Script }[/url]"
news[1]="<p align=center>[url='http://www.javarea.de']<FONT color=dodgerblue>finden sie bei http://www.javarea.de[/url]"
news[2]="<p align=center>[email='']<FONT color=dodgerblue>kh@deine.de[/email]"

i=0
if (document.all)
tickerobject=document.all.subtickertape.style
else
tickerobject=document.tickertape.document
function regenerate(){
window.location.reload()
}
function regenerate2(){
if (document.layers)
setTimeout("window.onresize=regenerate",450)
}
function update(){
 BgFade(0xff,0xff,0xff, 0x00,0x00,0x00,50);
if (document.layers){
document.tickertape.document.subtickertape.document.write('<span class="subtickertapefont">'+news[i]+'</span>')
document.tickertape.document.subtickertape.document.close()
}
else
document.all.subtickertape.innerHTML=news[i]
if (i<news.length-1)
i++
else
i=0
setTimeout("update()",speed)
}
 function BgFade(red1, grn1, blu1, red2,
 grn2, blu2, steps) {
 sred = red1; sgrn = grn1; sblu = blu1;
 ered = red2; egrn = grn2; eblu = blu2;
 inc = steps;
 step = 0;
 RunFader();
 }
 function RunFader() {
 var epct = step/inc;
 var spct = 1 - epct;
 if (document.layers)
 tickerobject.bgColor =
 Math.floor(sred * spct + ered *
 epct)*256*256 +
 Math.floor(sgrn * spct + egrn * epct)*256 +
 Math.floor(sblu * spct + eblu * epct);
 else
 tickerobject.backgroundColor=
 Math.floor(sred * spct + ered *
 epct)*256*256 +
 Math.floor(sgrn * spct + egrn * epct)*256 +
 Math.floor(sblu * spct + eblu * epct);
 if ( step < inc ) {
 setTimeout('RunFader()',50);
 }
 step++;
 }
</script>
</td>
</tr>
</table>


und hier ist der code der seite

<html xmlns:v="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" xmlns:o="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40">

<head><style type="text/css" >
<!--
.navi {
display: block;
font-family: Verdana, Arial;
font-weight: bold;
font-size: 11px;
text-decoration: none;
color: #ffffff;
background-color: #36648b;
border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;
padding: 3px;
}
.navi:hover {
font-family: Verdana, Arial;
font-weight: bold;
font-size: 11px;
text-decoration: none;
color: #800000;
background-color: #6A7D9B;
}
.navi:active {
font-family: Verdana, Arial;
font-weight: bold;
font-size: 11px;
text-decoration: none;
color: #990033;
background-color: #c0c0c0;
}
-->
</style><!--[if !mso]>
<style>
v\:*         { behavior: url(#default#VML) }
o\:*         { behavior: url(#default#VML) }
.shape       { behavior: url(#default#VML) }
</style>
<![endif]-->
<link rel="File-List" href="index-Dateien/filelist.xml">
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function FP_swapImg() {//v1.0
 var doc=document,args=arguments,elm,n; doc.$imgSwaps=new Array(); for(n=2; n<args.length;
 n+=2) { elm=FP_getObjectByID(args[n]); if(elm) { doc.$imgSwaps[doc.$imgSwaps.length]=elm;
 elm.$src=elm.src; elm.src=args[n+1]; } }
}

function FP_preloadImgs() {//v1.0
 var d=document,a=arguments; if(!d.FP_imgs) d.FP_imgs=new Array();
 for(var i=0; i<a.length; i++) { d.FP_imgs[i]=new Image; d.FP_imgs[i].src=a[i]; }
}

function FP_getObjectByID(id,o) {//v1.0
 var c,el,els,f,m,n; if(!o)o=document; if(o.getElementById) el=o.getElementById(id);
 else if(o.layers) c=o.layers; else if(o.all) el=o.all[id]; if(el) return el;
 if(o.id==id || o.name==id) return o; if(o.childNodes) c=o.childNodes; if(c)
 for(n=0; n<c.length; n++) { el=FP_getObjectByID(id,c[n]); if(el) return el; }
 f=o.forms; if(f) for(n=0; n<f.length; n++) { els=f[n].elements;
 for(m=0; m<els.length; m++){ el=FP_getObjectByID(id,els[n]); if(el) return el; } }
 return null;
}
// -->
</script>
<title>ökkes usta kahramanmaras homepage ökkeş usta kahramanmaraş oekkes usta
</title>
<!--[if gte mso 9]>
<xml><o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1027"/>
</xml><![endif]-->






<body onload="FP_preloadImgs(/*url*/'minis/button14.jpg',/*url*/'minis/button13.jpg')" bgcolor="#4682B4">

<table border="5" cellspacing="1" width="100%" id="table1" height="113">
  <tr>
    <td width="95%" height="101" background="http://www.ustavideo.de/home/genisresimsonkesik.jpg">
    [img]http://www.ustavideo.de/home/madalya2.gif[/img]

&</p>
    

&</td>
  </tr>
</table>

<div align="center">

<table border="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%" id="table2" height="19" style="border-collapse: collapse">
  <tr>
    <td width="5%" height="14" align="center" bgcolor="#800000">
    [img]home/belediyelogo.jpg[/img]</td>
    <td width="87%" height="14" align="center" background="home/stabquer.jpg">
    <!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t160"
 coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="160" adj="2945" path="m0@0c7200@2,14400@2,21600@0m0@3c7200@4,14400@4,21600@3e">
 <v:formulas>
  <v:f eqn="val #0"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod #0 1 3"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum 21600 0 #0"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum 21600 0 @2"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod #0 2 3"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum 21600 0 @5"/>
 </v:formulas>
 <v:path textpathok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/>
 <v:textpath on="t" fitshape="t" xscale="t"/>
 <v:handles>
  <v:h position="topLeft,#0" yrange="0,4629"/>
 </v:handles>
 <o:lock v:ext="edit" text="t" shapetype="t"/>
</v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_s1031" type="#_x0000_t160" alt="Ökkeş Usta nın KAHRAMANMARAŞ Sitesine Hoşgeldiniz"
 style='width:354pt;height:33.75pt' fillcolor="#f4b424" stroked="f">
 <v:fill color2="#ffa800" angle="-135" colors="0 #825600;8520f #ffa800;18350f #825600;28180f #ffa800;38011f #825600;47186f #ffa800;57016f #825600;1 #ffa800"
  method="none" focus="100%" type="pattern"/>
 <v:shadow color="#868686"/>
 <v:textpath style='font-family:"GoudyHandtooled BT";font-size:18pt;
  v-text-kern:t' trim="t" fitpath="t" xscale="f" string="Ökkeş Usta nın KAHRAMANMARAŞ Sitesine Hoşgeldiniz"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]>[img]index3-Dateien/image001.gif[/img]<![endif]></td>
    <td width="4%" height="14" bgcolor="#800000">
    [img]home/logo5.jpg[/img]</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</div>
<div align="center">
<table border="0" width="98%" id="table13" height="355" bordercolor="#C0C0C0" style="border-collapse: collapse" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="173" height="52" valign="top" align="center">
    &<table border="0" cellspacing="1" width="85%" id="table14">
      <tr>
        <td align="center"><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype
 id="_x0000_t136" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="136" adj="10800" path="m@7,l@8,m@5,21600l@6,21600e">
 <v:formulas>
  <v:f eqn="sum #0 0 10800"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod #0 2 1"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum 21600 0 @1"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @2"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum 21600 0 @3"/>
  <v:f eqn="if @0 @3 0"/>
  <v:f eqn="if @0 21600 @1"/>
  <v:f eqn="if @0 0 @2"/>
  <v:f eqn="if @0 @4 21600"/>
  <v:f eqn="mid @5 @6"/>
  <v:f eqn="mid @8 @5"/>
  <v:f eqn="mid @7 @8"/>
  <v:f eqn="mid @6 @7"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum @6 0 @5"/>
 </v:formulas>
 <v:path textpathok="t" o:connecttype="custom" o:connectlocs="@9,0;@10,10800;@11,21600;@12,10800"
  o:connectangles="270,180,90,0"/>
 <v:textpath on="t" fitshape="t"/>
 <v:handles>
  <v:h position="#0,bottomRight" xrange="6629,14971"/>
 </v:handles>
 <o:lock v:ext="edit" text="t" shapetype="t"/>
</v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_s1030" type="#_x0000_t136" alt="Anasayfa"
 style='width:89.25pt;height:19.5pt'>
 <v:fill color2="#e6e6e6" angle="-135" colors="0 white;4588f #e6e6e6;20972f #7d8496;30802f #e6e6e6;55706f #7d8496;1 #e6e6e6"
  method="none" focus="100%" type="gradient"/>
 <v:shadow color="#868686"/>
 <o:extrusion v:ext="view" backdepth="10pt" color="#630" on="t" viewpoint=",0"
  viewpointorigin=",0" skewangle="180" brightness="4000f" lightposition="-50000"
  lightlevel="52000f" lightposition2="50000" lightlevel2="14000f"
  lightharsh2="t"/>
 <v:textpath style='font-family:"Arial Black";font-size:14pt;v-text-kern:t'
  trim="t" fitpath="t" string="Anasayfa"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]>[img]index3-Dateien/image002.gif[/img]<![endif]></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
    <td width="0%" height="557" valign="top" rowspan="2" align="center" style="border-right-style: solid; border-right-width: 1px">&<p align="center">&</p>
    <p align="center">
    &</p>
    


    &</p>
    

&</td>
    <td width="60" height="601" valign="top" rowspan="4" align="center" bgcolor="#666699" background="home/stabrechts.jpg" style="border-left-style: solid; border-left-width: 1px; border-right-style: solid; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-width: 1px">&</td>
    <td width="763" height="557" rowspan="2" align="center" bgcolor="#6281B3" colspan="5" valign="top">
    <table border="0" cellspacing="1" width="97%" id="table15" height="248">
      <tr>
        <td align="center" valign="top">
        <p align="center">
    &</p>
        <p align="center">
    <!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape
 id="_x0000_s1029" type="#_x0000_t160" alt="Merhaba Sevgili Hemşehrilerim"
 style='width:189pt;height:14.25pt'>
 <v:fill color2="#e6e6e6" rotate="t" angle="-135" colors="0 white;4588f #e6e6e6;20972f #7d8496;30802f #e6e6e6;55706f #7d8496;1 #e6e6e6"
  method="none" focus="100%" type="gradient"/>
 <v:shadow color="#868686"/>
 <o:extrusion v:ext="view" backdepth="10pt" color="#630" on="t" viewpoint=",0"
  viewpointorigin=",0" skewangle="180" brightness="4000f" lightposition="-50000"
  lightlevel="52000f" lightposition2="50000" lightlevel2="14000f"
  lightharsh2="t"/>
 <v:textpath style='font-family:"Arial Black";font-size:12pt;v-text-kern:t'
  trim="t" fitpath="t" string="Merhaba Sevgili Hemşehrilerim"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]>[img]index3-Dateien/image003.gif[/img]<![endif]></p>
    <p style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align="center"><span lang="TR">Kahramanmaraşa 
    armağan ettiğim bu Siteye </span><span lang="de">Tekrar </span>
    <span lang="TR">Hoşgeldiniz diyorum, uzun zamandan beri düşüncelerimi bir 
    şekilde anlatma ihtiyacını duyduğum için böyle bir Site yapmaya karar verdim 
    ve ufak kapsamlıda olsa başardım, Bilgisayar ortamı çok geniş olmasına 
    rağmen yinede ufak tefek kendimi eğitmekte yarar buldum</span><span lang="de">,</span><span lang="TR"> 
    bilmiyorum Sitemin görünümü sizleri nasıl bir şekilde etkiledi. Şuandaki 
    serverimde konuk defteri destekleyicisi olmadığı için ileri bir zamanda 
    kurmayı düşünüyorum, öneri ve sorularınız için bana e-mail ile 
    ulaşabilirsiniz, veya <a href="http://www.kahramanmaras.org">
    <span style="text-decoration: none">www.kahramanmaras.org</span></a> 
    forumunda görüşürüz. Sitemi </span><span lang="de">b</span><span lang="TR">eğendiğinizi 
    umuyor ve Saygılar Sunuyorum.</span></p>
    <p style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align="center"><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape
 id="_x0000_s1028" type="#_x0000_t136" alt="Anasayfa" style='width:63pt;
 height:13.5pt'>
 <v:fill color2="#e6e6e6" angle="-135" colors="0 white;4588f #e6e6e6;20972f #7d8496;30802f #e6e6e6;55706f #7d8496;1 #e6e6e6"
  method="none" focus="100%" type="gradient"/>
 <v:shadow color="#868686"/>
 <o:extrusion v:ext="view" backdepth="10pt" color="#630" on="t" viewpoint=",0"
  viewpointorigin=",0" skewangle="180" brightness="4000f" lightposition="-50000"
  lightlevel="52000f" lightposition2="50000" lightlevel2="14000f"
  lightharsh2="t"/>
 <v:textpath style='font-family:"Arial Black";font-size:10pt;v-text-kern:t'
  trim="t" fitpath="t" string="Ökkeş Usta"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]>[img]index3-Dateien/image004.gif[/img]<![endif]></p>
        </td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    <hr>
    <table border="0" cellspacing="1" width="100%" id="table16" height="95">
      <tr>
        <td align="center"><center>
        <form method="GET" action="http://www.google.com.tr/search">
          <table bgcolor="#6281B3" id="table17">
            <tr>
              <td bgcolor="#6281B3">
              [img]home/Logo_50blk.gif[/img]
              <input TYPE="text" name="q" size="31" maxlength="255" value style="border-style: inset; border-width: 3px">
              <input TYPE="hidden" name="hl" value="tr">
              <input type="submit" name="btnG" VALUE="Google Ara">
              </td>
            </tr>
          </table>
          <input type="hidden" name="ie" value="ISO-8859-9">
        </form>
        </center>

        

&</td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    <table border="1" cellspacing="1" width="84%" id="table28">
      <tr>
        <td>
        <p align="center">& 
<script language="JavaScript1.2">
var tickercontents=new Array()
tickercontents[0]='<p align=center><font color="white">[b]{ Java Script } [url="http://www.javarea.de"]<font color="blue">[b] Homepage[/url]'
tickercontents[1]='<p align=center><font color="white">[b]Java Scripte finden sie bei [url]http://www.javarea.de[/url][url="http://java.topcool.de"]<font color="blue">[b] http://www.javarea.de[/url]'
tickercontents[2]='<p align=center><font color="white">[b][url="http://www.javarea.de"]<font color="blue">[b]Linken sie diese Page! [/url]'

var tickerwidth='90%'			// weite des Tickers
var tickerbgcolor='#2c2c2c'			//Farbe des Tickers

var tickdelay=3000			// Zeit in milli-sek

var currentmessage=0
function changetickercontent(){
if (document.layers){
document.tickernsmain.document.tickernssub.document.write(tickercontents[currentmessage])
document.tickernsmain.document.tickernssub.document.close()
}
else if (document.all)
tickerie.innerHTML=tickercontents[currentmessage]

if (currentmessage==tickercontents.length-1) currentmessage=0
else currentmessage++
setTimeout("changetickercontent()",tickdelay)
}

function start_ticking(){
if (document.layers)
document.tickernsmain.visibility="show"
changetickercontent()
}
if (document.all)
document.write('<div id="tickerie" style="width:'+tickerwidth+'; background-color:'+tickerbgcolor+'"></div>')
window.onload=start_ticking
</script>

<ilayer id="tickernsmain" width=&{tickerwidth}; bgColor=&{tickerbgcolor}; visibility=hide><layer id="tickernssub" width=&{tickerwidth}; left=0 top=0></layer></ilayer></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
    <td width="61" height="601" valign="top" rowspan="4" align="center" bgcolor="#666699" background="home/stabrechts.jpg" style="border-left-style: solid; border-left-width: 1px; border-right-style: solid; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-width: 1px">&</td>
    <td width="6" height="557" valign="top" rowspan="2" align="center" style="border-left-style: solid; border-left-width: 1px">&</td>
    <td width="170" height="52" align="center">
    <table border="0" cellspacing="1" width="100%" id="table18" height="51">
      <tr>
        <td align="center" valign="bottom"><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape
 id="_x0000_s1027" type="#_x0000_t136" alt="Anasayfa" style='width:108.75pt;
 height:17.25pt'>
 <v:fill color2="#e6e6e6" angle="-135" colors="0 white;4588f #e6e6e6;20972f #7d8496;30802f #e6e6e6;55706f #7d8496;1 #e6e6e6"
  method="none" focus="100%" type="gradient"/>
 <v:shadow color="#868686"/>
 <o:extrusion v:ext="view" backdepth="10pt" color="#630" on="t" viewpoint=",0"
  viewpointorigin=",0" skewangle="180" brightness="4000f" lightposition="-50000"
  lightlevel="52000f" lightposition2="50000" lightlevel2="14000f"
  lightharsh2="t"/>
 <v:textpath style='font-family:"Arial Black";font-size:12pt;v-text-kern:t'
  trim="t" fitpath="t" string="K. Maraş Siteleri"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]>[img]index3-Dateien/image005.gif[/img]<![endif]></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="173" height="600" valign="top" align="center">
    &<table width="130" border="3" id="table19" >
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#800000" align="center">
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/trafik.htm"]Trafik[/url]
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/hava.htm"]Havaalanı[/url]
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/saglik.htm"]Sağlık[/url]
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/cevre.htm"]Çevre[/url]
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/plaka.htm"]46 Plaka[/url]
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/resimler.htm"]Resimler[/url]
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/kahramanmaras.htm"]Kahramanmaraş[/url]
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/almanya.htm"]Almanya[/url]
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/hamburg.htm"]Hamburg[/url]
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/kendim.htm"]Kendim[/url] </td>
</tr>
</table></p>
    

&</p>
&<table border="0" cellspacing="1" width="100%" id="table20">
      <tr>
        <td align="center"><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape
 id="_x0000_s1026" type="#_x0000_t136" alt="Anasayfa" style='width:111pt;
 height:12.75pt'>
 <v:fill color2="#e6e6e6" angle="-135" colors="0 white;4588f #e6e6e6;20972f #7d8496;30802f #e6e6e6;55706f #7d8496;1 #e6e6e6"
  method="none" focus="100%" type="gradient"/>
 <v:shadow color="#868686"/>
 <o:extrusion v:ext="view" backdepth="10pt" color="#630" on="t" viewpoint=",0"
  viewpointorigin=",0" skewangle="180" brightness="4000f" lightposition="-50000"
  lightlevel="52000f" lightposition2="50000" lightlevel2="14000f"
  lightharsh2="t"/>
 <v:textpath style='font-family:"Arial Black";font-size:9pt;v-text-kern:t'
  trim="t" fitpath="t" string="K. Maraş Hava Durumu"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]>[img]index3-Dateien/image006.gif[/img]<![endif]></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    <table border="2" cellspacing="1" width="48%" id="table21">
      <tr>
        <td>
        [img]http://213.139.210.130/2003/iller/link/simdi/k.maras.aspx[/img]</td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    <table border="0" cellspacing="1" width="100%" id="table22">
      <tr>
        <td>
        <p align="center"><font size="1" color="#FFFFFF">Havatahminleri Sorumluluğu 
        Meteorolojiye aittir</font></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    <table border="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%" id="table27" height="111">
      <tr>
        <td>
        <p align="center">& <script language="JavaScript1.2">
<!--
var marqueewidth=150
var marqueeheight=50
var speed=2
var marqueecontents='<center><font face="arial, helvetica" color="black" size="1">[b]Viel Spaß auf
[url="http://www.javarea.de/"]javarea.de[/url].

Wenn Sie nützliches finden,
dann tragen Sie sich bitte ins Gästebuch ein
viel Spaß auf meine Seiten!
<a href="javahaupt.htm">

Klicken Sie hier!</a></font></center>'
if (document.all)
document.write('<marquee direction="up" scrollAmount='+speed+' style="width:'+marqueewidth+';height:'+marqueeheight+'">'+marqueecontents+'</marquee>')

function regenerate(){
window.location.reload()
}
function regenerate2(){
if (document.layers){
setTimeout("window.onresize=regenerate",450)
intializemarquee()
}
}
function intializemarquee(){
document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.document.write(marqueecontents)
document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.document.close()
thelength=document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.document.height
scrollit()
}
function scrollit(){
if (document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.top>=thelength*(-1)){
document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.top-=speed
setTimeout("scrollit()",100)
}
else{
document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.top=marqueeheight
scrollit()
}
}
window.onload=regenerate2
// -->
</script>


<ilayer width=&{marqueewidth}; height=&{marqueeheight}; name="cmarquee01">
<layer name="cmarquee02" width=&{marqueewidth}; height=&{marqueeheight};></layer></ilayer>
</td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
    <td width="170" height="649" valign="top" rowspan="3" align="center">
    &<table width="125" border="3" id="table23" >
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#800000" align="center">
[url="http://www.kahramanmaras.gov.tr"]Valilik[/url]
[url="http://www.kahramanmaras.pol.tr"]Emniyet[/url]
[url="http://www.kahramanmaras.bel.tr"]Belediye[/url]
[url="http://www.kahramanmaras.adalet.gov.tr"]Adliye[/url]
[url="http://kmaras.meb.gov.tr"]K. Maraş MEB[/url]
[url="http://www.kahramanmaras-gsim.gov.tr"]Gençlik ve Spor[/url]
[url="http://www.ahiturk.com"]Meslek Eğitim[/url]
[url="http://www.meteor.gov.tr/pages/kahramanmaras.htm"]Meteoroloji[/url]
[url="http://www.ksu.edu.tr"]Üniversite[/url]
[url="http://www.kmtso.org.tr"]Ticaret Odası[/url]
[url="http://www.kasiad.org.tr"]İşadaml. Odası[/url]
[url="http://www.kmesob.org/irtibat.htm"]Esnaflar Odası[/url]
[url="http://www.cesurradyo.com"]Cesurradyo[/url]
[url="http://www.mymaras.com"]Benimmaraş[/url]
[url="http://www.ustavideo.de/anadosya/thy_k.maras.htm"]K.Maraş THY[/url]
[url="http://www.kentmaras.com"]Kentmaraş[/url]
[url="http://www.kahramanmaras.org"]K.Maraş Portal[/url]

</tr>
</table></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="173" height="19" valign="top" align="center">
    <font color="#FFFFFF" size="1">20-01-05 den ber<span lang="tr">i ziyaretçi 
    Sayısı</span></font></td>
    <td width="6" height="19" valign="top" align="center" style="border-right-style: solid; border-right-width: 1px">&</td>
    <td width="15" height="19" valign="top" align="center" style="border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-width: 1px" bgcolor="#6281B3">&</td>
    <td width="306" height="19" valign="top" align="center" style="border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-width: 1px" bgcolor="#6281B3">&</td>
    <td width="86" height="19" align="center" bgcolor="#6281B3">
    <!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape
 id="_x0000_s1025" type="#_x0000_t136" alt="Anasayfa" style='width:42.75pt;
 height:13.5pt'>
 <v:fill color2="#e6e6e6" angle="-135" colors="0 white;4588f #e6e6e6;20972f #7d8496;30802f #e6e6e6;55706f #7d8496;1 #e6e6e6"
  method="none" focus="100%" type="gradient"/>
 <v:shadow color="#868686"/>
 <o:extrusion v:ext="view" backdepth="10pt" color="#630" on="t" viewpoint=",0"
  viewpointorigin=",0" skewangle="180" brightness="4000f" lightposition="-50000"
  lightlevel="52000f" lightposition2="50000" lightlevel2="14000f"
  lightharsh2="t"/>
 <v:textpath style='font-family:"Arial Black";font-size:10pt;v-text-kern:t'
  trim="t" fitpath="t" string="E - MAİL"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]>[img]index3-Dateien/image007.gif[/img]<![endif]></td>
    <td width="318" height="19" valign="top" align="center" style="border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-width: 1px" bgcolor="#6281B3">&</td>
    <td width="16" height="19" valign="top" align="center" style="border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-width: 1px" bgcolor="#6281B3">&</td>
    <td width="6" height="19" valign="top" align="center" style="border-left-style: solid; border-left-width: 1px">&</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="173" height="21" align="center" bordercolor="#C0C0C0">
    <table border="3" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#C0C0C0" width="51%" id="table24">
      <tr>
        <td width="78%" bordercolor="#C0C0C0"><font color="#FFFF00">[b]
        <a target="_blank">
        [img]http://www.gratis-counter-gratis.de/counter.php?id=5736[/img]</a>[/b]</font></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
    <td width="6" height="25" align="center" style="border-right-style: solid; border-right-width: 1px">&</td>
    <td width="320" height="25" align="center" colspan="2" background="home/stabrechts.jpg" style="border-top-style: solid; border-top-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-width: 1px">&</td>
    <td width="86" height="25" align="center">
    <table border="3" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" width="89%" id="table25" height="27">
      <tr>
        <td width="69%" bgcolor="#666699" align="center" height="23">
        <a href="mailto:info@k-maras.com">
        [img]minis/button12.jpg[/img]</a></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
    <td width="335" height="25" align="center" colspan="2" background="home/stabrechts.jpg" style="border-top-style: solid; border-top-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-width: 1px">&</td>
    <td width="6" height="25" align="center" style="border-left-style: solid; border-left-width: 1px">&</td>
    </tr>
</table>

</div>

<div align="center">
  <table border="0" cellspacing="1" width="73%" height="21" id="table26">
    <tr>
      <td height="21" width="449" align="center"><font size="1" color="#FFFFFF">son güncelleme tarihi 
      <span lang="de">03</span>.0<span lang="de">2</span>.2005</font></td>
      <td height="21" width="450" align="center"><font size="1" color="#FFFFFF">bu sayfa en iyi i<span lang="de">e</span>6 1024x768 ile çalışır.</font></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</div>

<hr color="#4D0EB4">
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript>
dCol='green';//date colour.
fCol='000000';//face colour.
sCol='red';//seconds colour.
mCol='blue';//minutes colour.
hCol='blue';//hours colour.
ClockHeight=40;
ClockWidth=40;
ClockFromMouseY=0;
ClockFromMouseX=100;

//Alter nothing below! Alignments will be lost!

d=new Array("SUNDAY","MONDAY","TUESDAY","WEDNESDAY","THURSDAY","FRIDAY","SATURDAY");
m=new Array("JANUARY","FEBRUARY","MARCH","APRIL","MAY","JUNE","JULY","AUGUST","SEPTEMBER","OCTOBER","NOVEMBER","DECEMBER");
date=new Date();
day=date.getDate();
year=date.getYear();
if (year < 2000) year=year+1900;
TodaysDate=" "+d[date.getDay()]+" "+day+" "+m[date.getMonth()]+" "+year;
D=TodaysDate.split('');
H='...';
H=H.split('');
M='....';
M=M.split('');
S='.....';
S=S.split('');
Face='1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12';
font='Arial';
size=1;
speed=0.5;
ns=(document.layers);
ie=(document.all);
Face=Face.split(' ');
n=Face.length;
a=size*10;
ymouse=0;
xmouse=0;
scrll=0;
props="<font face="+font+" size="+size+" color="+fCol+">[B]";
props2="<font face="+font+" size="+size+" color="+dCol+">[B]";
Split=360/n;
Dsplit=360/D.length;
HandHeight=ClockHeight/4.5
HandWidth=ClockWidth/4.5
HandY=-7;
HandX=-2.5;
scrll=0;
step=0.02;
currStep=0;
y=new Array();x=new Array();Y=new Array();X=new Array();
for (i=0; i < n; i++){y[i]=0;x[i]=0;Y[i]=0;X[i]=0}
Dy=new Array();Dx=new Array();DY=new Array();DX=new Array();
for (i=0; i < D.length; i++){Dy[i]=0;Dx[i]=0;DY[i]=0;DX[i]=0}
if (ns){
for (i=0; i < D.length; i++)
document.write('<layer name="nsDate'+i+'" top=0 left=0 height='+a+' width='+a+'><center>'+props2+D[i]+'</font></center></layer>');
for (i=0; i < n; i++)
document.write('<layer name="nsFace'+i+'" top=0 left=0 height='+a+' width='+a+'><center>'+props+Face[i]+'</font></center></layer>');
for (i=0; i < S.length; i++)
document.write('<layer name=nsSeconds'+i+' top=0 left=0 width=15 height=15><font face=Arial size=3 color='+sCol+'><center>[b]'+S[i]+'[/b]</center></font></layer>');
for (i=0; i < M.length; i++)
document.write('<layer name=nsMinutes'+i+' top=0 left=0 width=15 height=15><font face=Arial size=3 color='+mCol+'><center>[b]'+M[i]+'[/b]</center></font></layer>');
for (i=0; i < H.length; i++)
document.write('<layer name=nsHours'+i+' top=0 left=0 width=15 height=15><font face=Arial size=3 color='+hCol+'><center>[b]'+H[i]+'[/b]</center></font></layer>');
}
if (ie){
document.write('<div id="Od" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px"><div style="position:relative">');
for (i=0; i < D.length; i++)
document.write('<div id="ieDate" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0;height:'+a+';width:'+a+';text-align:center">'+props2+D[i]+'[/B]</font></div>');
document.write('</div></div>');
document.write('<div id="Of" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px"><div style="position:relative">');
for (i=0; i < n; i++)
document.write('<div id="ieFace" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0;height:'+a+';width:'+a+';text-align:center">'+props+Face[i]+'[/B]</font></div>');
document.write('</div></div>');
document.write('<div id="Oh" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px"><div style="position:relative">');
for (i=0; i < H.length; i++)
document.write('<div id="ieHours" style="position:absolute;width:16px;height:16px;font-family:Arial;font-size:16px;color:'+hCol+';text-align:center;font-weight:bold">'+H[i]+'</div>');
document.write('</div></div>');
document.write('<div id="Om" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px"><div style="position:relative">');
for (i=0; i < M.length; i++)
document.write('<div id="ieMinutes" style="position:absolute;width:16px;height:16px;font-family:Arial;font-size:16px;color:'+mCol+';text-align:center;font-weight:bold">'+M[i]+'</div>');
document.write('</div></div>')
document.write('<div id="Os" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px"><div style="position:relative">');
for (i=0; i < S.length; i++)
document.write('<div id="ieSeconds" style="position:absolute;width:16px;height:16px;font-family:Arial;font-size:16px;color:'+sCol+';text-align:center;font-weight:bold">'+S[i]+'</div>');
document.write('</div></div>')
}
(ns)?window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE):0;
function Mouse(evnt){
ymouse = (ns)?evnt.pageY+ClockFromMouseY-(window.pageYOffset):event.y+ClockFromMouseY;
xmouse = (ns)?evnt.pageX+ClockFromMouseX:event.x+ClockFromMouseX;
}
(ns)?window.onMouseMove=Mouse:document.onmousemove=Mouse;
function ClockAndAssign(){
time = new Date ();
secs = time.getSeconds();
sec = -1.57 + Math.PI * secs/30;
mins = time.getMinutes();
min = -1.57 + Math.PI * mins/30;
hr = time.getHours();
hrs = -1.575 + Math.PI * hr/6+Math.PI*parseInt(time.getMinutes())/360;
if (ie){
Od.style.top=window.document.body.scrollTop;
Of.style.top=window.document.body.scrollTop;
Oh.style.top=window.document.body.scrollTop;
Om.style.top=window.document.body.scrollTop;
Os.style.top=window.document.body.scrollTop;
}
for (i=0; i < n; i++){
 var F=(ns)?document.layers['nsFace'+i]:ieFace[i].style;
 F.top=y[i] + ClockHeight*Math.sin(-1.0471 + i*Split*Math.PI/180)+scrll;
 F.left=x[i] + ClockWidth*Math.cos(-1.0471 + i*Split*Math.PI/180);
 }
for (i=0; i < H.length; i++){
 var HL=(ns)?document.layers['nsHours'+i]:ieHours[i].style;
 HL.top=y[i]+HandY+(i*HandHeight)*Math.sin(hrs)+scrll;
 HL.left=x[i]+HandX+(i*HandWidth)*Math.cos(hrs);
 }
for (i=0; i < M.length; i++){
 var ML=(ns)?document.layers['nsMinutes'+i]:ieMinutes[i].style;
 ML.top=y[i]+HandY+(i*HandHeight)*Math.sin(min)+scrll;
 ML.left=x[i]+HandX+(i*HandWidth)*Math.cos(min);
 }
for (i=0; i < S.length; i++){
 var SL=(ns)?document.layers['nsSeconds'+i]:ieSeconds[i].style;
 SL.top=y[i]+HandY+(i*HandHeight)*Math.sin(sec)+scrll;
 SL.left=x[i]+HandX+(i*HandWidth)*Math.cos(sec);
 }
for (i=0; i < D.length; i++){
 var DL=(ns)?document.layers['nsDate'+i]:ieDate[i].style;
 DL.top=Dy[i] + ClockHeight*1.5*Math.sin(currStep+i*Dsplit*Math.PI/180)+scrll;
 DL.left=Dx[i] + ClockWidth*1.5*Math.cos(currStep+i*Dsplit*Math.PI/180);
 }
currStep-=step;
}
function Delay(){
scrll=(ns)?window.pageYOffset:0;
Dy[0]=Math.round(DY[0]+=((ymouse)-DY[0])*speed);
Dx[0]=Math.round(DX[0]+=((xmouse)-DX[0])*speed);
for (i=1; i < D.length; i++){
Dy[i]=Math.round(DY[i]+=(Dy[i-1]-DY[i])*speed);
Dx[i]=Math.round(DX[i]+=(Dx[i-1]-DX[i])*speed);
}
y[0]=Math.round(Y[0]+=((ymouse)-Y[0])*speed);
x[0]=Math.round(X[0]+=((xmouse)-X[0])*speed);
for (i=1; i < n; i++){
y[i]=Math.round(Y[i]+=(y[i-1]-Y[i])*speed);
x[i]=Math.round(X[i]+=(x[i-1]-X[i])*speed);
}
ClockAndAssign();
setTimeout('Delay()',20);
}if (ns||ie)window.onload=Delay;
</SCRIPT>
</body>
```

Edit Illuvatar: Auch JS is mit Codetags schöner zu lesen. Zumal wenns so viel ist.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Feb 2005)

lad dir firefox runter und such nach der JavaScript-Debugger Extension. Bei >700 Codezeilen ist mit kurz drübergucken net viel getan


----------

